# How do you grow BIG crypts?



## Riona (May 11, 2014)

I know C. wendtii can grow huge, like in post 10 of this thread. http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/8...on/57173-cryptocoryne-species-ones-small.html

Question is, how do you do it? Is it ferts, or CO2, or just, as that post said, leaving them alone? I've seen them that big before, but even if mine have grown in the past, they seem to stay a few inches tall at most.


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

all of the above


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

I am sure a combo of ferts and co2. Will leave to the experts though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## johnson18 (Apr 29, 2011)

It really depends a lot on the tank, light levels, nutrients, not moving them. There are so many variables which will change the same exact plant into two completely different looking plants. I've grown some big Crypts using medium light & the same plants under high light will grow closer to the substrate. The more I move them, the less they wanna grow. By leaving them alone it allows the plant to further itself along in the developmental stages of growth. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Patience goes a long way. I started out with a small sprig, and after a year and a half I had 6 plants (that split off by themselves and from runners) that filled a 5 gallon tank. They were massive, had flow from the filter return right on top of them, and a dirt with gravel capped substrate. minimal ferts, moderate light, floating plants over the top, and they grew like weeds. In my other tank with diy co2 and ferts and comparable lighting, they seem to be growing faster (as in more leaves quicker) but they are staying a bit more compact height wise, though those have only been going for a couple months.


----------



## GrampsGrunge (Jun 18, 2012)

A friend's 29 gallon with just a few tetras, a big population of red Ramshorns and a Raphael Catfish, had the biggest grove of Crypt Crispatula var Balansae I've seen. The tank got about 6 hours daily of a weak T8 18" GE Grow-and-Show, and about 4 hours of strong indirect sunlight from the side. I think the snails eaten by the Rafael cats had a large part in making this tank so productive for C. Crispatula v. Balansae.

The leaves were easily about 24" or more long with nearly an inch width.

Bump:


theatermusic87 said:


> Patience goes a long way. I started out with a small sprig, and after a year and a half I had 6 plants (that split off by themselves and from runners) that filled a 5 gallon tank. They were massive, had flow from the filter return right on top of them, and a dirt with gravel capped substrate. minimal ferts, moderate light, floating plants over the top, and they grew like weeds. In my other tank with diy co2 and ferts and comparable lighting, they seem to be growing faster (as in more leaves quicker) but they are staying a bit more compact height wise, though those have only been going for a couple months.


I think really old rich substrates, like aged established dirted tanks or a tank with poorly vacuumed gravel make the best Crypt grow tanks. They may not grow anything else but the Crypts will create amazing thickets.


----------



## Natasha (Nov 22, 2015)

I'd wager a bet on nutrient dense substrates and leaving them in place being the top ways to get nice big crypts. Certainly the crypts that have grown biggest for me have been those undisturbed, in particular. I haven't really seen a big response to ferts in the water column or CO2 with my crypts.


----------



## BDoss1985 (Sep 15, 2011)

All crypts only really up and running a month or so but I've had some for a long time. Wendtii will grow much taller in lower lighting. Usteriana on the other hand grows straight up in either. Balansae grows nice and tall in low light also.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

The natural way to tell your PAR, Crypt wendtii


----------



## Special_K (Oct 21, 2016)

Is this big enough for you? :wink2:


----------



## Special_K (Oct 21, 2016)

Here are some tips growing big Crypts like this:

1. Easy species. Start with C.wendtii, C.balansae, C.spiralis, etc. 
2. Thick substrate bed with good amount of nutrition. You want the Crypts to develop a strong root system. I use 3 to 4 inches of Eco-Complete with root tabs every 1.5 inches.
3. Trim the roots before planting. Trim the root, leave about 1 inch before planting. They will grow back. If you don't trim, old roots will die and rot in substrate and cause more trouble.
4. Medium light, CO2, water change, the normal stuff.
5. low flow rate. Left side of my tank has strong current because of filter return. Same Crypt plants grow to about only 4 inches. 
6. Melting is normal. That's what Crypts do to adapt to the changing environment. Remove the rotting leaves promptly. They are perfect algae beds. 
7. That's about it.

My C.balansae can grow to about 2 feet long. Pretty crazy stuff.

But, you are fairly warned: a mother plant this size eventually will require you to make a tough call. If you keep it in there, it will gradually take over the whole tank and your fishes will have no room to swim. If you pull it, because all the plants are linked at the roots, you will destroy the whole aqua-scape. You already saw what I did. 

Happy Crypting!


----------



## Riona (May 11, 2014)

Thank you all  Now to set up a bigger tank again so I can try some of these ideas out!


----------

